# Fox News HD and dish Absolute HD package



## goldenbear (Nov 2, 2006)

Dish is now showing Fox News HD as part of their Silver HD package (and Fox Business HD as part of their Gold HD package). Currently, I see Fox News HD in my guide as red - is this worth noting as a Absolute customer, or does the sat box and guide only update access to new channels in the early morning?

It seems like a moment of truth for dish and the Aboslute HD package - either:

1) if dish doesn't give dish absolute subscribers Fox News HD, there will be no more additional channels to the absolute package.

2) if dish does give absolute subscribers Fox News HD, then there still is chance, but no guarantee, that new HD channels will continue to be added to the absolute package.

Are any dish Absolute subscribers getting Fox News?


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

HD Absolute customers were guaranteed all new HD channels up through Feb. 1. That date has passed, so any further additions would be a bonus if there are any.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I noted that I did get C&IHD, but have not gotten Fox News HD on my Dish HD Absolute account.

For the moment it seems like we got C&I in part because of the dropping (perhaps temporary) of Smithsonian HD... but apparently will not get new HD.

IF they add a bunch of new HD, and I need to go Turbo to get them... I'll have to reconsider the premium packages I currently subscribe to in order to keep within my budget.


----------



## clyde sauls (Nov 16, 2007)

Just talked to CSR no more hd for current aboslute pkg which I have. IF I wanted Fox Business Hd I would have to upgrade to the Gold. No thanks for just 2 new channels.Also dropped the $5.99 charge for equipment. Never had to call about equipment before with Dish or Directv. She informed me that with the insurance for the equipment there is a $29 charge still for them to send someone out or $99 without the plan. So I figured if you pay that each month x 12 plus the $29.95 . Cost more than the $99. Anyway she said I could add back anytime.


----------



## Calvin386 (May 23, 2007)

I am an absolute customer and I did not get it. They would have to add some serious hd for me to switch. I can't watch all the hd channels I have now. 

I just don't know if you can beat the 29.99 I pay now.


----------



## kkozma (Mar 1, 2007)

[]

Really mature there pal. Considering that they required me (along with others I'm sure) to sign a 24 month contract for hd recievers when we signed up for absolute. This is a valid complaint when you consider our monthly bill DOUBLES to recieve the very same programming and to continue to recieve the new channels we were promised. 200 HD channels by year end ring a bell?


----------



## smackman (Sep 19, 2006)

kkozma said:


> Really mature there pal. Considering that they required me (along with others I'm sure) to sign a 24 month contract for hd recievers when we signed up for absolute. This is a valid complaint when you consider our monthly bill DOUBLES to recieve the very same programming and to continue to recieve the new channels we were promised. 200 HD channels by year end ring a bell?


I gave up Dish Absolute because of RSN'S. 
Everyone knew going into 2009 that Dish Absolute Customers would be stuck with what they have.
Life is not fair.
You might go thru the proper channels and get some "bonus" incentitives" considering you are a excellent customer with no billing problems.
Dish wants your Business.

*If you want to play, you must pay. Go Turbo!*


----------



## kkozma (Mar 1, 2007)

Yes, I intend to be very vocal when I call. Is [email protected] still a valid communication channel?


----------



## etzeppy (Feb 16, 2007)

I too wish I was getting the new stuff with Absolute HD, but I knew when I signed up this deal was too good to last long. I am surprised that I have been allowed to keep the package as-is. I will ride it out until it's gone or I feel like an upgrade is justified.


----------



## smackman (Sep 19, 2006)

kkozma said:


> Yes, I intend to be very vocal when I call. Is [email protected] still a valid communication channel?


*This is a great place to start. (720) xxx-xxxx *
*When I have had issues, this Resolution team has always met my needs*. 
Be Nice but believe in what you are saying. 
These workers speak the English language and also have "power" to make things happen IF you have a valid situation or problem.

Personally, I try to avoid 1-800-333-3474.
This particular group is very uneducated with the System and I believe work with a sheet of Q&As in front of them.
Most are very hard to understand and will hang up on you if you press them or get above there education level which is usually very low.


----------



## PRIME1 (Nov 29, 2007)

It will take more than what I have seen so far to pry my dishHD package from me. 

But who knows, maybe SOON! :sure:


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

kkozma said:


> Really mature there pal. Considering that they required me (along with others I'm sure) to sign a 24 month contract for hd recievers when we signed up for absolute. This is a valid complaint when you consider our monthly bill DOUBLES to recieve the very same programming and to continue to recieve the new channels we were promised. 200 HD channels by year end ring a bell?


No one forced you to do anything. There are always options without making a commitment. You may not like those options, but they were and are available.


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

The answer is no, Fox News HD and Fox Business HD are not going to be part of HD Absolute, and most likely, neither will any other HD channels added in the future. As already stated, the HD Absolute package was only guaranteed all new added HD channels through Feb 1, so most likely what we have is what we're going to be with as long as we keep that package.


----------



## Big C (Aug 11, 2008)

I have HD Absolute and Fox news 205 sd just went green. HD and Fox Business is still red. My guess is that the settlement "encouraged" Dish to place Fox News on all packages. That doesn't necessarily mean it has to be HD in a package like AT100 or Absolute.


----------



## kkozma (Mar 1, 2007)

^^^ Ditto. I can confirm that Fox News SD just appeared on my guide. The HD channel is still red. I do not have any other programming aside of HD Absolute.

Have we ever seen an official announcement from Dish other than from clueless CSR's that states no new channels would be added to HD Absolute?


----------



## Big C (Aug 11, 2008)

NO we haven't, Like I told my financial consultant, If you talked to me more, maybe I wouldn't talk about ending our business arrangement.


----------



## alacazam (Oct 8, 2004)

I called this morning and asked why I was not receiving these channels with my TurboGold HD package ( which other than locals is all I subscribe to ) and was told the channels are not YET available to anyone EXCEPT subscribers of one of the CLASSIC packages. They told me these channels will be available SOON to the TurboGold HD package subscribers for whatever that's worth. When will that be???????????? Maybe NEVER!!!!!!!!


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

kkozma said:


> ^^^ Ditto. I can confirm that Fox News SD just appeared on my guide. The HD channel is still red. I do not have any other programming aside of HD Absolute.
> 
> Have we ever seen an official announcement from Dish other than from clueless CSR's that states no new channels would be added to HD Absolute?


The only official statement is that nothing is guaranteed to be added to HD Absolute after Feb. 1. No statement has been made technically saying that nothing will be added, but anything that is, is more or less a gift, and I don't expect there to be any.


----------



## ZBoomer (Feb 21, 2008)

Quick Q, what exactly was the HD Absolute package? I may have had it at one time, can't remember. I sure see a lot of talk about it around here...


----------



## CoolGui (Feb 9, 2006)

eh, editing my post... I see others are getting it in HD. Well this is one I can live without, I'm not getting off the HD Absolute for this channel. Why am I getting in SD though?


----------



## Kolhell (Jan 21, 2009)

in short hd absolute is a turbo package from before there were turbo packages. its so inexpensive that it borders on retarded, and honestly i cannot understand how anybody on this package feels justified complaining. i mean... youre grandfathered, youre price locked, and you have a beef w/ dish for not giving you more channels? i dont want to sound like an arse, but ill tell you what i tell customers all day on the phone: at some point you should accept that in order to get more you must pay more.

and while there are a lot of dumb CSRs out there you should cut them a little slack - the only information we have available is what were told, and if youve ever worked in -any- sort of call center youd know how flat out broken the channels are. ive worked several call centers, and i can say for a fact that agents learn more on their smoke break than they do in the training room. this isnt a problem exclusive to dish, its a problem with how call centers are run, but i suppose thats another discussion for another time. anyways back to the point... the official word is youre SOL, so please dont berate my fellow agents over it.

also i would like to state that i found imback234s post to be quite epic. thank you and good night.


----------



## clyde sauls (Nov 16, 2007)

Just checked yes the fox news channel is green in sd. Only because it is free preview from 2-4 thru 3-4. So it will be gone in the absolute hd pkg after march 4th.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

CoolGui said:


> eh, editing my post... I see others are getting it in HD. Well this is one I can live without, I'm not getting off the HD Absolute for this channel. Why am I getting in SD though?


I think Fox News SD might be in a free preview right now... which could explain why you are seeing it. I'll have to go check and see if I have it. I know I don't have the HD versions of the new FOX channels because I already checked for those.

I agree with you about HD Absolute. If they launch a bunch of HD then I could be persuaded... but for now I'm ok not having FOX news HD/Business HD for the cost savings.


----------



## langlin (Apr 8, 2005)

puckwithahalo said:


> The only official statement is that nothing is guaranteed to be added to HD Absolute after Feb. 1. No statement has been made technically saying that nothing will be added, but anything that is, is more or less a gift, and I don't expect there to be any.


Where is this "Official statement" you speak of??


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

I'd have to find it again, but it was released back in June or July, so may not be able to. I know it for fact though. Doubt me if you want.


----------



## brant (Jul 6, 2008)

Kolhell said:


> in short hd absolute is a turbo package from before there were turbo packages. its so inexpensive that it borders on retarded, and honestly i cannot understand how anybody on this package feels justified complaining. i mean... youre grandfathered, youre price locked, and you have a beef w/ dish for not giving you more channels? i dont want to sound like an arse, but ill tell you what i tell customers all day on the phone: at some point you should accept that in order to get more you must pay more.
> 
> and while there are a lot of dumb CSRs out there you should cut them a little slack - the only information we have available is what were told, and if youve ever worked in -any- sort of call center youd know how flat out broken the channels are. ive worked several call centers, and i can say for a fact that agents learn more on their smoke break than they do in the training room. this isnt a problem exclusive to dish, its a problem with how call centers are run, but i suppose thats another discussion for another time. anyways back to the point... the official word is youre SOL, so please dont berate my fellow agents over it.
> 
> also i would like to state that i found imback234s post to be quite epic. thank you and good night.


i agree.

i had absolute and switched yesterday. i was already getting more than i signed up for as they added CBSC HD, Life DH, LMN HD, plus they added all those HBO channels in HD, Green HD, maybe more i can't remember.

I'm happy with what I got. It costs a lot more, but I got a lot more channels (250 w/ GoldHD & PlatHD).

I worked in an outbound/inbound call center when I was in school, so I feel your pain.


----------



## ImBack234 (Aug 26, 2008)

:uglyhamme


----------



## Kolhell (Jan 21, 2009)

puckwithahalo said:


> I'd have to find it again, but it was released back in June or July, so may not be able to. I know it for fact though. Doubt me if you want.


i vouch for that information, though little good that does lol... unfortunately my source is the dish intranet so its not exactly linkable *shrugs*


----------



## nataraj (Feb 25, 2006)

Let us see.
1. Dish says HD Absolute will get all channels added till Feb 1, 2009.
2. Dish advertises 150 (200 ?) HD channels before end of 2008.

Dish's actions
1. Dish's HD channel count falls far short of advertised number at the end of 2008
2. Just after Feb 1 dish adds a HD channel

I think a fair case can be made for false and deliberately misleading advertisement if not fraud.


----------



## JBT (Jul 8, 2008)

I've got to agree... Pretty interesting...



nataraj said:


> Let us see.
> 1. Dish says HD Absolute will get all channels added till Feb 1, 2009.
> 2. Dish advertises 150 (200 ?) HD channels before end of 2008.
> 
> ...


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

nataraj said:


> Let us see.
> 1. Dish says HD Absolute will get all channels added till Feb 1, 2009.
> 2. Dish advertises 150 (200 ?) HD channels before end of 2008.
> 
> ...


Find somewhere that E* guaranteed 150 by the end of 2008 and you might have a case. Don't think that guarantee was ever made.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

nataraj said:


> Let us see.
> 1. Dish says HD Absolute will get all channels added till Feb 1, 2009.
> 2. Dish advertises 150 (200 ?) HD channels before end of 2008.
> 
> ...


Except for those Keyword in all those TV and Print adds. "UP TO" 150 channels.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

nataraj said:


> Dish's actions
> 1. Dish's HD channel count falls far short of advertised number at the end of 2008
> 2. Just after Feb 1 dish adds a HD channel


So you're saying no channels to DISH Absolute since it was introduced a year ago? Absolutely none?

DISH planned on adding the channels earlier but had some issues. With apologies. For $29.99 you're getting a decent selection.


----------



## CoolGui (Feb 9, 2006)

puckwithahalo said:


> Find somewhere that E* guaranteed 150 by the end of 2008 and you might have a case. Don't think that guarantee was ever made.


I don't think so either. In fact, there is an article on engadget speaking to this "...100 HD channels and 150 projected by the end of the year..."

http://www.engadgethd.com/2008/12/31/dish-network-pulls-up-30-stations-short-of-150-hd-channels-goal

So I guess they didn't make their projection, I seriously doubt you could sue them over that.


----------



## tcatdbs (Jul 10, 2008)

Not happy. I had asked the CSR if I would get all new HD channels when I signed up last August, her response:

(01) Catherine B: The additional HD channels will be automatically added to the HD Absolute packages, you will get the HD channels even if you sign-up with 24-month commitment as long as it is available in your area.

No mention of Feb 1st at anytime. I had assumed all would be added for my 2 year commitment... oh well can't trust anyone these days.


----------



## Ressurrector (Jan 1, 2008)

tcatdbs said:


> Not happy. I had asked the CSR if I would get all new HD channels when I signed up last August, her response:
> 
> (01) Catherine B: The additional HD channels will be automatically added to the HD Absolute packages, you will get the HD channels even if you sign-up with 24-month commitment as long as it is available in your area.
> 
> No mention of Feb 1st at anytime. I had assumed all would be added for my 2 year commitment... oh well can't trust anyone these days.


Funny........ I think I have a printout somewhere where that same CSR told me fib newtons about something............

Don't let me find that lol.................... Trust me she don't know **** bro

I have found dish never honors ANYTHING said in them chat rooms...So you preaching to the choir....

And while I don't often agree to anything James Long says he may be right this time. 29 bucks for a HD package is unheard of in 2009... As the ole sayin goes I may drive this "till the wheels fall off" But I feel ya I and I would give ten CNN's for a Foxnews (well maybe not ten) BUT is it worthy prolly of 20 dollars more a month? ........nope


----------



## JeffN9 (Apr 14, 2007)

I called on Tues.(2-3) to have some erroneous charges removed from my bill. While on the phone with the csr I mentioned that I had noticed the Fox News HD channel show up in red on my guide. I told him that it was my understanding that I would get all of the new HD channels when they came out. He put me on hold for a while then came back and said that I was correct that new HD channels would be added to my HD Absolute pkg. He went on to say that they had just turned on the HD channel at 205. Of course when I got home I found out that it was the SD channel and the HD was still in red. 

After reading the info in this thread I realized that I had no ground to stand on. I wouldn't complain anyway because I knew that I probably wouldn't get any new HD channels after Feb. 1st. The only reason I even asked the csr was to try and get an "official" response, not that I doubted the info I read here.

The point is you can't always believe what the csr tells you.


----------



## goldenbear (Nov 2, 2006)

To the guy saying I didn't search before posting... did you even read the topic? No way for this discussion to take place much before my post because that was the first day Fox News HD was 'live'. So what was I to search for? Yes, I know there has been discussion for months about the fate of Absolute. Why you come back repeatedly to post in a topic that you don't seem to care about or have anything new to add to, I have no idea. 

I think that most people with Absolute were happy to have locked in the package and it's price and didn't expect more channels for free after Feb 1st, but were definitely hopeful that some are all could be added. I know the lack of new channels to finish off 2008, when 'upto' 150 HD channel available was advertised, was very disappointing, but well within Dish's right.

As Fox News HD was the first channel added after Feb 1st, the fact that is was in the guide as red for Absolute customers suggests confirmation that there will be no new HD for Absolute.

I've been considering switching to the Silver package for the sole purpose of RSN's for awhile, and decided to do so this week. What is interesting is that FN HD is still in red after I switched to SilverHD, and it has disappeared from the Dish Turbo HD Silver and Gold lists on dishnetwork.com.

If you are want to use FN HD as proof either way on the Absolute package's future, the jury is definitely still out. So it's the same story... most likely no new HD with Absolute, but nothing yet proves it. As for me, I am happy with having my RSN and the multisport package that comes with silver.


----------



## nataraj (Feb 25, 2006)

puckwithahalo said:


> Find somewhere that E* guaranteed 150 by the end of 2008 and you might have a case. Don't think that guarantee was ever made.


I didn't say they made a gaurantee. I said their advertising was misleading.


----------



## nataraj (Feb 25, 2006)

GrumpyBear said:


> Except for those Keyword in all those TV and Print adds. "UP TO" 150 channels.


When you have a lot of sale going on and you advertise upto 60% off - they will have 60% off on some items.

But when you say upto 150 channels - what does that mean ? Not 5 channels .... for eg.


----------



## nataraj (Feb 25, 2006)

James Long said:


> So you're saying no channels to DISH Absolute since it was introduced a year ago? Absolutely none?


I don't remember writing anything like that.



> DISH planned on adding the channels earlier but had some issues. With apologies. For $29.99 you're getting a decent selection.


Fine. Let people who joined because of the ads cancel without any penalty. Afterall they didn't cause those "issues".


----------



## nataraj (Feb 25, 2006)

Ressurrector said:


> But I feel ya I and I would give ten CNN's for a Foxnews (well maybe not ten) BUT is it worthy prolly of 20 dollars more a month? ........nope


E* woul dhave to pay me 20$ a month (probably a lot more) to watch Foxnews or CNN ;-)

I'd not care much until something I really wants gets added - like Comedy Central or BBC HD.

For all those saying $29.99 is a great deal so we should just suck it up - let me remind you - even if you are a free marketing ideologue . Free market doesn't work unless you have demanding customers with no entry/exit barriers. A duopoly is anyway not a free market.


----------



## biz (Jul 30, 2004)

Glad I came back to read this thread. I didn't realize I get foxnews in SD. I don't care! Its better than CNN in HD!!! I can watch SD and save me $20.00 a month additional to get it in HD along with Fox Business.

Happy camper (I have absolute)


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

biz said:


> Glad I came back to read this thread. I didn't realize I get foxnews in SD. I don't care! Its better than CNN in HD!!! I can watch SD and save me $20.00 a month additional to get it in HD along with Fox Business.
> 
> Happy camper (I have absolute)


Fox News SD is in free preview until 3/4 ... so enjoy it while you can!


----------



## EdN (May 5, 2007)

Ressurrector said:


> Funny........ I think I have a printout somewhere where that same CSR told me fib newtons about something............
> 
> Don't let me find that lol.................... Trust me she don't know **** bro
> 
> ...


"... and I would give ten CNN's for a Foxnews ... "
Are you kidding me? The reverse makes more sense to me!
But I bet you also listen to Rush Limbaugh ...that explains it!


----------



## ImBack234 (Aug 26, 2008)

20$ plus just to get foxnews is a great price. 
So is that they next set of crying post about how much it cost to get fox!!!
I say stick it to the fox lovers!!!:kickbutt::uglyhamme


----------



## tcatdbs (Jul 10, 2008)

It was the day before they dropped Absolute that I signed up (less than 6 months ago!) I really don't think $29.99 is that great a deal, since it was what got me to switch from TWC to Dish, and with what I thought was a 2 year "contract" for ALL their HD content; yes I thought it was a good deal at the time. So now they held off until Feb. 1st to introduce any additional HD content to "force" anyone that wants it to upgrade to basically what I was paying for TWC is a complete scam IMO.

I do like Dish better and probably won't "switch back" until a bunch of other HD gets added (or doesn't in my case)... if they are going to "bait" you, they should at least honor things for a year (of a 2 year "contract"). If I wasn't a reader here, how was I supposed to find out about any Feb. 1st cut-off in the first place? I could only go with what the CSR was telling me...


----------



## smackman (Sep 19, 2006)

QUOTE=ImBack234;1989436]20$ plus just to get foxnews is a great price. 
So is that they next set of crying post about how much it cost to get fox!!!
I say stick it to the fox lovers!!!:kickbutt::uglyhamme[/QUOTE]
Talking politics is a no no. :nono2:
It will cause your post to be removed especially if you are a fan of the FNC. It also will cause a no response to future post.
There is a easy "work around" for that issue. :kisshead:
Just kidding. :backtotop


----------



## CoolGui (Feb 9, 2006)

James Long said:


> Fox News SD is in free preview until 3/4 ... so enjoy it while you can!


I'll enjoy not seeing it as I keep my guide in HD only.


----------



## ImBack234 (Aug 26, 2008)

CoolGui said:


> I'll enjoy not seeing it as I keep my guide in HD only.


:allthumbs:goodjob:


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Let me see $29.99 for ALL the HD channels Dish has at the end of 2008 (except premium movie channels of course), is NOT a good deal - are you out of your mind!!!

Well, switch to TurboHD Platinum and pay twice as much for the same channels then - Charlie will be glad to take your extra cash.


----------

